# loved your Whizzer article in the Daily Hearld



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## oquinn (Sep 12, 2019)

What was it about?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whizzer-story-on-website-www-dailyhearldvideo-whizzer-com.158582/
www.dailyhearldvideo/whizzer.com


----------



## Chiptosser (Sep 15, 2019)

Can someone post this, in a manner so that we don't have to deal with the bs from the paper about our adblocker or joining for a day to read the story?


----------

